

HTC Thunderbolt outselling iPhone? - kenjackson
http://www.bgr.com/2011/03/31/htc-thunderbolt-outselling-iphone-4-at-verizon-wireless-stores-analyst-claims/

======
codex
"According to the analyst’s report, 61% of stores said the two devices were
selling at about the same rate, 11% said the iPhone 4 was selling faster and
28% said they were selling more ThunderBolt smartphones than iPhones."

This suggests, but does not prove, that one phone outsold the other. The
iPhone could be outselling the Thunderbolt at stores which do more volume, for
example, leading to a greater global total for the iPhone. Or when the iPhone
outsells the Thunderbolt, it _really_ outsells it.

------
guywithabike
A brand new phone slightly outselling an old phone on launch day.

 _golfclap_

------
apress
Would be really interesting to know if the breakdown corresponded with
Verizon's LTE availability. Obviously one of the Thunderbolt's big selling
points doesn't work everywhere yet.

